# My Collection



## Bbatcave (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry that the pictures are so HUGE 






*
Cream Color Base:* White, Black






*Glitter:* Red, Crystalled Orange, Crystalled Yellow, Crystalled Lime, Light Blue, Purple, Fuchsia, 3D Silver





*
Pigments:* Cool Pink, Magenta Madness, Red Electric, Basic Red






*Pigments:* Deep Brown, Dusty Coral, Neo-Orange, Genuine Orange






*Pigments:* Primary Yellow, Rock-It Yellow, True Chartreuse, Green Space, Landscape Green






*Pigments:* Clear Sky Blue, Marine Ultra, Full Force Violet






*Pigments:* Rich Purple, French Violet, Grape, Nocturnal Plum, Burnt Burgundy






*Pigments:* Silver, Pure White, Black Black






*Brows:* Velvetone, Stud, Strut, Fling






*Eye Kohl:* Fascinating, Smolder






*Blush:* Dollymix, Well Dressed, Deep Pink, Full Fuchsia, Rhubarb, Azalea






*Lipstick:* Girl About Town, Full Fuchsia, Fusion Pink, Pink Nouveau, Fleshpot






*Lipstick:* Cyber, Violetta, Smoked Purple






*Lipstick:* Mac Red, Russian Red, Ruby Woo






*Lip Pencil:* Subculture, Magenta, Cherry, Nightmoth






*Other:* Studio Fix Fluid NC20, Studio Fix Powder NC20, Lash 42, Pro Lash Mascara in Coal Black, Brow Set in Clear






*Cleaning: *Bulk Wipes






*Eye Shadow:* Carbon, Typographic, Filament


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Great collection!  I love the pigments!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 14, 2009)

Love it! The piggies and blushes are so pretty


----------



## Bbatcave (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah I was going through a pretty intense pink stage ;P


----------



## pudding1983 (Jun 14, 2009)

Your glitters are beautiful. Nice collection!


----------



## TamiChoi (Jun 14, 2009)

nice collection! love the blushes!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 14, 2009)

i love your glitters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and good lord that azalea blush is GORG


----------



## mssally (Jun 15, 2009)

seriously... your collection is awesome... the giltters are fab!~~


----------



## nunu (Jun 15, 2009)

Lovely collection!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 15, 2009)

Your collection is awesome! I adore the Reflects, Pigments, the blushes and the lipsticks!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 15, 2009)

really nice collection


----------



## Bbatcave (Jun 15, 2009)

I couldn't resist making them into a rainbow


----------



## candaces (Jun 17, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 17, 2009)

Love the collection!!


----------



## Tahti (Jun 17, 2009)

NICE COLLECTION!!! I love all the colours and stuff you have, so awesome! <3 I want Violetta ;O


----------



## n_c (Jun 17, 2009)

You have an amazing collection.


----------



## Bbatcave (Jun 18, 2009)

Violetta is intense! I love it


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 18, 2009)

very nice collection! I heart your glitters!


----------



## plimic (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## lilylibs (Jun 20, 2009)

Those rainbow glittery pigments make me so jealous! SOSOS pretty!


----------

